# The origin of the language



## gian_eagle

I was wondering where this language comes from and how it became so popular in countries like in the UK (caused by the immigration perhaps).

If this thread should not be here, please let me know.


----------



## Outsider

Tagalog


----------



## gian_eagle

Thanks for your help, so it's the official language of the Phillipines.


----------



## Lancel0t

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> Thanks for your help, so it's the official language of the Phillipines.


 
Actually tagalog is not the official language it is only one of the major dialects and the National Language of The Philippines if Filipino. However most Filipino don't know how to distinguish Filipino from Tagalog.


----------



## gian_eagle

So, they are complete different langagues but of the same region, right?


----------



## Lancel0t

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> So, they are complete different langagues but of the same region, right?


 
No. They are almost identifcal actually but with some minor diffirences. But most Filipino use the word "tagalog" when referring to our national language instead of Filipino


----------



## gian_eagle

Is it true that Spanish is one official language of the Phillipines?

How similar is it to Tagalog?


----------



## Cracker Jack

Spanish is not one of the official languages. Aside from Filipino which is based on Tagalog, the co-official is English. Being a former colony of Spain, many Spanish words have remained in the vocabulary of Philippine languages, especially among the Visayans and Chavacanos of the southern regions. In Tagalog too there are many Spanish derived words, such as:

Days of the week - lunes, martes, miercoles...
Months of the year - enero...diciembre
Numbers - uno, dos, tres....


----------



## Outsider

According to the Wikipedia:



> The national language of the Philippines has been subject to several controversies and misunderstandings, even to this day. [...] Most Filipinos will have one of these three views when asked regarding the Filipino language:
> 
> 
> Filipino is just plainly Tagalog and is just another name for the language, along with its older name, Pilipino.
> Filipino is the amalgamation of all the Philippine languages, with English and Spanish also possible vocabulary sources.
> Filipino is Tagalog with borrowings from English and other Philippine languages and is Tagalog as it is spoken in Metro Manila.


----------



## gian_eagle

thanks for the explanation, Outsider and Cracker Jack!


----------



## Chriszinho85

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> How similar is it to Tagalog?


 I read that at least 25% of Tagalog words came from Spanish and that the percentage is probably more in other Philippine languages such as the Visayas and southern regions as Cracker Jack said.

Does anyone know when Spanish stopped being an official language in the Philippines? I remember my mom saying that when she was in school, learning Spanish was required.


----------



## mbroc

You are right Chris. You know they say history is written by the winners and since Aguinaldo was captured by the invading US troops in 1901, there was a thorough attempt to delete anything Spanish from the Philippines. So, right now, Filipinos do not even know that 30% of their vocabulary come from Spanish, they just think it is a bunch of words like the days of the week and so.

As far as I know, Spanish stopped being official in 1986 under the Cory Aquino administration. The man in charge was, of course, of US origin. Currently, the shame on the cultural development of the Philippines is that learning Arabic gives you university credits while Spanish does not. Let's remember that Arabic is no less foreigner to the Philippines than Spanish. Muslims invaders arrived to the islands only 70 years before the Spaniards!

My general view is, the Philippines can only develop culturally through Tagalog and the other main local languages. It is because the soul of the people and the land is embedded in it. English or Spanish are foreign and alienating. However, for the Filipinos to be able to understand their past in their way to their future, there should be a better knowledge of Spanish. Those Filipinos who have learned Spanish, and have immersed somehow in a Spanish-speaking context, suddenly re-discover unknown ties and have a better understanding of their own society. That is my experience.

May I invite you to have a browse to my multilingual blog?

http://mexicanomalo.blogspot.com


----------



## Chriszinho85

mbroc said:
			
		

> My general view is, the Philippines can only develop culturally through Tagalog and the other main local languages. It is because the soul of the people and the land is embedded in it. English or Spanish are foreign and alienating. However, for the Filipinos to be able to understand their past in their way to their future, there should be a better knowledge of Spanish. Those Filipinos who have learned Spanish, and have immersed somehow in a Spanish-speaking context, suddenly re-discover unknown ties and have a better understanding of their own society. That is my experience.
> 
> May I invite you to have a browse to my multilingual blog?
> 
> http://mexicanomalo.blogspot.com


 I totally agree with you! Very well said. I felt the same way when I was learning Spanish. Anyway, how did you get such an interest in the Philippines? How many times have you been there? Are you fluent in Tagalog? I also took a look at your blog. It's very interesting. I'll be sure to read your future posts. Aragonese looks like an interesting language too. I see some similarities with Portuguese, like the definite articles, "o" and "a". Thanks also for the information about when Spanish stopped being an official language.

Chris


----------



## mataripis

gian_eagle said:


> Is it true that Spanish is one official language of the Phillipines?
> 
> How similar is it to Tagalog?


Espaniol is not declared the official language but with many influence in all Philippine dialects(whole archipelago).Tagalog ranked first as the national language, second by English, spanish not declared maybe ranked as 5th in the whole archipelago.Spanish words become part of many Philippine languages.Example of spanish grammar with tagalog translations, 1.) Como se llama/o?= Anong ngalan mo?  El pais de las Filipinas tiene muchas islas.= Ang bansang Pilipinas ay maraming mga pulo.  Es escrito, la verdad es siempre la correcta.= Nasusulat, ang katotohanan ay siyang laging tumpak/wasto/tama'.


----------

